

Remove uTorrent ads in one click with “Pimp my uTorrent” - SchizoDuckie
http://torrentfreak.com/remove-utorrent-ads-in-one-click-with-pimp-my-utorrent-150215/

======
wslh
I didn't care about the ads until I realized BitTorrent put a Windows flash
control to show ads that overutilized the CPU and makes a notebook really hot.

